# Einmalige Gelegenheit: Logitech lädt ein zum Gaming-Lunch am 23. September!



## PCGH_Stephan (19. September 2013)

*Einmalige Gelegenheit: Logitech lädt ein zum Gaming-Lunch am 23. September!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gelegenheit für Kurzentschlossene: Logitech lädt 5-7 Spieler zu einem gemeinsamen Lunch in München ein. Der Logitech Chief Marketing Officer Ehtisham Rabbani freut sich darauf, mit euch über eure Lieblingsspiele und die Gaming-Szene zu unterhalten und nimmt Wünsche und Verbesserungsvorschläge für Produkte entgegen. Was ihr mitbringen müsst: Leidenschaft für Spiele und Englischkenntnisse

Das Treffen findet am 23. September, also nächsten Montag, in München statt. Interessierte Community-Mitglieder wenden sich bitte an facebookgermany@logitech.com, um weitere Details zu erfahren.​


----------

